# Ryobi Dust Extraction



## deza51 (Sep 7, 2009)

I have just purchased a Ryobi ERT-2100V router, is it possible to get a fitting for the dust extractor to fit to a vacuum cleaner?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums deza.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

deza51 said:


> I have just purchased a Ryobi ERT-2100V router, is it possible to get a fitting for the dust extractor to fit to a vacuum cleaner?


You don't say where you are, so this British one may not suit but I think people like Grizzly do them, too.

Stepped Hose Reducer : Buy Stepped Hose Reducer at Axminster Power Tool Centre

HTH

Peter


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings (your name here) and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## deza51 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks, I am in the UK and have looked at their web site, will probably order one in the next couple of days. Thanks for your help.
Derek


----------



## The Illustrator (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome to the RouterForums deza

Believe me there are quiet a few knowledgeable people here to help you with just about any questions you have on routers, jigs and other stuff in RouterForums. I'm still new here myself, so welcome my friend and enjoy reading the RouterForums.


----------

